# DIY concealed hinge jig



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to route some recesses for hinges in a cabin door. 

I don't think I will be doing this very regularly, so I would prefer something fast & cheap & diy - I'm sure there's a lot of great proper solutions for this, but right now I just want to get the job done and there's only 4 doors to make 

I was thinking about something like the Rockler's concealed hinge jig. It seems fairly simple to make.

But. For my hinges, I need a 35mm recess. My plunge router has a 16mm copy collar and I have bits like 6mm and 12mm (Sorry for the metric measures, but it's easier for me to keep the information correct). 

So I made an excel sheet and figured that for the 6mm bit to work I'd need a 45mm hole in the template. For the 12mm, the hole would have to be 39mm.

Unfortunately, I don't have a matching hole saw, I have 44m, but no 45mm. So this idea doesn't seem to be that simple after all.

Are there any other methods that would work for this? I was kind of hoping to get this done without buying any new tools 

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You can make a jig to do it or copy the Rockler one but if you have a forstner bit set you have what you need almost all sets come with a 1 3/8" bit that's the 35mm size you need..all you need is the drill press mark the door drill the pocket hole put the hinge in place drill two small holes for the screws to hold the hinge in place and you done with that one..

I will say I made 2 copies of the Rockler jig and they work very well but it takes time to make them and if you are just doing 4 doors,well you don't need to spend the time if it's one time thing for you.. 


=======


----------



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Bob

My bit set doesn't have anything that big, well, not straight bits anyway. But I might as well check tomorrow when I go shopping, my bits could use a little updating 


In the meantime I figured, that it's not that important to have a recess of exactly 35mm - the hinge (Blum) will fit in slightly smaller recess and the thing is not even round, so I was probably being overly accurate. I went ahead with the 44mm hole saw for my DIY-jig-proto and it seems to work. For the actual jig I need to get some thinner plywood or even plexi-glass. 

That is, if I don't find a 1 3/8" bit tomorrow from the hardware store


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The 35mm ( 1 3/8" ) hole is critical like most hinges it's the pocket hole that does the work not the screws..you can get the set below or from just about any woodworking supply outlet will have them on hand, most are from 1/4" to 2 1/8" for 22.oo bucks the norm ...don't just buy a bit for the concealed hinges, you will pay thought the nose for it, just about 18.oo+ bucks the norm.. 

10 Piece Titanium Nitride Coated Forstner Bit Set with Hex Shanks

You can find sets of them on eBay all over the place at a good price but the freight will nail the good price,,MLCS at 35.oo bucks with free shipping and about 3 to 4 days. 
MLCS Forstner Bit Sets
========


----------



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks,

I have no prior hinge-experience, so all advice is very welcome.

I'll see tomorrow what the bigger bits cost here. Unfortunately this sort of things are likely to be more expensive here (Finland) than in the US. Also any free shipping campaigns usually only apply in US/Canada, for understandable reasons. But, I will see tomorrow when I'll get to the hardware store.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I can see your point being from the land of the blue cross, post back on what you had to pay for one ,I sure would like to know.. 

=======



Ibuilder said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have no prior hinge-experience, so all advice is very welcome.
> 
> I'll see tomorrow what the bigger bits cost here. Unfortunately this sort of things are likely to be more expensive here (Finland) than in the US. Also any free shipping campaigns usually only apply in US/Canada, for understandable reasons. But, I will see tomorrow when I'll get to the hardware store.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> 10 Piece Titanium Nitride Coated Forstner Bit Set with Hex Shanks
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/forset1.htm#forstner_extender_anchor
> ========


Harbor Freight has these in the store. If there's one near you, you can pick it up.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Oho ! A Finn and an Estonian in the same week ! Things are getting interesting.

Incidentally, I needed to bore a 1" hole this week to make the hole for a 1" bushing in Bob's jig for following curved lines. My engineering stuff is still in store and my forstner bits are all metric. OK, I thought, 25mm is almost 25.4mm and these Chinese things are probably not all that accurate. It will probably do it. Did it, hell ! The damned thing was bang on 25mm ! You can't even trust this cheap Chinese stuff to be inaccurate! 

I'm probably going to have to import a 1" Forstner bit. I'll use it for something similar again. I did wonder if my Trend stuff would work instead of the brass PC bushings, as they are all metric and they fit another of my routers but, sod's law, the sizes are in increments of 2mm and there is no 25mm ! Thinking on, I suppose I could go to 30mm and I've a 30mm forstner bit. Duh! I should have thought of that before!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Oho ! A Finn and an Estonian in the same week ! Things are getting interesting.


Hi guys,

Yeah, the world gets smaller every day  

The fact that there are two different systems for measuring things causes frustration sometimes. I have experienced that with woodworking on free time and with 3d modeling at work.



Now I finally realized what I should be looking at. So we are talking about a forstner bit for a regular drill, right?

I was concentrated on routers and that's why I was thinking that such a bit might not even be available here  

Regular forstner bits are well available and not too expensive (starting from around $10), I will grab one today and head back to summer cabin where my project waits!

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Ibuilder said:


> Thanks, Bob
> 
> My bit set doesn't have anything that big, well, not straight bits anyway. But I might as well check tomorrow when I go shopping, my bits could use a little updating
> 
> ...


Hi Ibuilder:

Where are you? If you're in Europe, you should have the Forstner bit available specifically for the Blum hinges. At least here, (Canada) they sell the bits. There are 35mm and 40mm available.

You know it's funny, we sell 2x4s and 1/2" drywall but hinges are metric. Go figure!


----------



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm in Europe, Finland

Thanks for the info, I better check if those are available and what they cost. 

But what's the difference compared to a regular 35mm bit?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ibuilder:

As far as I know, there's not likely a difference except that you pay more for the "Blum approved" label. I just thought rather than have to buy a set, you could buy just the one. Do you have garage sales in Finland? If so, you might keep your eyes peeled for some there. I saw too sets last week and that's in Quebec, Canada. The only stuff that doesn't get inherited here is stuff that the next generation don't know how to use and that's pretty rare. After all, screwdrivers make good drill bits


----------



## Ibuilder (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi,

Yeah, we have garage sales, although it's not that popular here. On the other hands flea markets are really popular and some times you can find amazing stuff there (tools as well), mostly because the seller just has no use for them.

But for this project, I'll probably just check the local hardware stores and buy a new one (and just one). If I find myself making more cabin projects in the future, then I must look at the sets.


----------

